# Rapido's RS11



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

*Unrivaled detail*_
Beyond brass._

Road-specific details...
The SP model is faithful down to minute underbody detail, and the insane lighting package.
$275 w/LokSound
MSRP $325


----------



## rsv1ho (Oct 16, 2019)

That is pretty fantastic. 

I enjoy bottom fishing for bargains on ebay but do lust for some of the better offerings from quality manufacturers. That model is one but I also love the BLI T1 Duplex among others.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

Well, mostly faithful ...

It was pointed out in a review that the cab side windows are set toward the rear and should be set toward the front. So that appears to be one thing that is not faithful. I assume the black widow and bloody nose are the same engine with the bloody nose being a repaint.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

riogrande said:


> Well, mostly faithful ...
> 
> It was pointed out in a review that the cab side windows are set toward the rear and should be set toward the front. So that appears to be one thing that is not faithful. I assume the black widow and bloody nose are the same engine with the bloody nose being a repaint.


Very minor...
But note the forward handrail differences, which were actual prototype variations.
And yes, the build dates were 1956 to '63 (inclusive). The Bloody Nose scheme was introduced in 1958.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's a good looking model. The number board windows are too small though.

I mean, if we're counting rivets here.


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

MichaelE said:


> That's a good looking model. The number board windows are too small though.
> 
> I mean, if we're counting rivets here.


I was waiting for the guy in the yootoob video to comment on the number of links in the brake chains. Not correct, (-5) points.

... at the end of the day it's really nothing more than a toy ...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I believe I read somewhere that Rapido acknowledged the cab window issue, and declared that the cabs were simply installed backwards at the factory, and they were taking steps to fix those.....but I can't remember where I read that.....hwell:


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

The chains around the wheels can't possibly be to scale... Just to pile on. But in reality I can't see this kind of thing in use. Perhaps that's for hi-res plastic static model.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

In the real world, those chains are there to keep the trucks from flying anywhere during a de-railment, so I doubt that the model would need to make use of them.....

But kudos to Rapido.....they added them to the model for proto-typical accuracy, which many manufactures will not.....even if they are a tad too large looking....


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought those chains were part of the manual brake system. Turn the brake wheel and it pulls the chain which in turn pulls the brakes.
Nice models like this shouldn't be messed up with mediocre couplers.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That could be a better explanation for the chains, for sure. You are probably right....I was thinking more about the chains that hold steam engine tender trucks on for the reason I mentioned....

As for the couplers, what Rapido calls Macdonald Cartier couplers are pretty much exact replicas of Kadee #5's......but they paint them a supposed rust color, which makes them look like Accumates or McHenry's.....


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Chains, stantions, hand holds, cabling, doo-dads... All probably not really to scale for pragmatic reasons of sourcing and dealing with small parts. any given model... Not just this one which seems nice.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The "chains" you see on the truck underneath the cab are part of the hand brake. On the big engines, they "tighten up" when the hand brake is applied.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

McDonald Cartier couplers are basically Kadee clones.


----------

